# DOn't open if you're squeamish.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If you think that you have stupid people working for you, then they probably are stupid. Thereâ€™s currently a law-suit in the works by a Minnesota man named Henry Harleny.

Heâ€™s suing a famous drill company for physical damages caused to him by their tools. Fair enough, you might think, but read on. Mr Harleny wanted to eliminate an itch up his nose, so he placed a power drill up his nostril and turned it on. With the drill bit still attached.

He got rid of the itch and most of his nose in the process. The picture below was taken at the hospital.

He said â€œNowhere on the package or the actual tool itself was there a warning specifically telling the consumer not to place the drill up their nose â€" or any orifice for that matter. These companies need to take responsibility for their products.

Mr Harleny is currently suing the company for $25 million.

Don't scroll down if you're a little squeamish...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/drillidi2.jpg


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[smiley=dunce2.gif] :roll:


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, me again.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/drillman.asp

Mark


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

FREAKS.... too many of them abt!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

spoilsport.


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> spoilsport.


Sorry, mate. I just can't help myself. 

Mark


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Flippin ek!  . Really made me feel uncomfortable!


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

No Hayfever there I guess.... :lol:


----------

